# My shire! what do you think??



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

can't see any picture!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww, your links not working!  I love shires!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

The html didn't work. Here is her picture:


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

wow......... thats' one big horse! looks lovely though! (wouldn't like to fall of that!)


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

Robyn-Niagara said:


> wow......... thats' one big horse! looks lovely though! (wouldn't like to fall of that!)


you can say that again :lol: x


----------



## equichick (Feb 28, 2007)

kristy said:


> The html didn't work. Here is her picture:


thankyou so much for getting my pic up kirsty much obliged...


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

She's lovely! How big is she now?

About a decade ago, I owned a Shire x tb x Irish Draft!!! He's a police horse now, he left me at 4 yrs old and he was 17.1hh then, and still growing

I'm only 5ft 4in, use to have a right struggle to get on him, didn't have a mounting block!!!! Long way to fall too!! :lol:


----------



## equichick (Feb 28, 2007)

my baby boy stands at 16.3hh currently but im hoping he will make around 19.hh when he peaks. he is the sweetest little darling. im going to start breaking him to harness soon, im already riding him lets hope he goes aswell driving as he did riding . i havn't fell off yet but im hoping to get it over and done with soon cos it will hurt a whole heap more if i wait till he is fully grown. your taller then me lol, i am only 5ft i can still get on from the ground at the moment but it will get harder soon enough lol


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry, I picked up girl from Kristy's post!  

I remember mine having a lovely temperament, but then they are known as gentle giants. Could be a monkey though too, I just use to think that was the tb in him! Not that you could see it, looked more shire than tb or Irish Draft. 
:lol: I use to think I looked like a pea on a drum! 
You must be a whole lot more flexible than me... I use to cheat and lower the stirrup leather till I could reach to get on.

He's beautiful,


----------



## equichick (Feb 28, 2007)

meggymoo said:


> Sorry, I picked up girl from Kristy's post!
> 
> I remember mine having a lovely temperament, but then they are known as gentle giants. Could be a monkey though too, I just use to think that was the tb in him! Not that you could see it, looked more shire than tb or Irish Draft.
> :lol: I use to think I looked like a pea on a drum!
> ...


dont worry, thankyou, he can be a real monkey, today i had a lesson on him and he decided he wanted to be a rocking horse and started rearing and bucking but he is like an arm chair to sit to and i dont feel it although my instructor says he jumps quite high sometimes... i do drop my stirrup leather  i will definatly look like a pea on a drem when he gets bigger but i dont look too bad at the moment lol, he is a gentle giant but i think i wouldnt like him so much if he didnt have a little naughty streak in him. he is a very exciting ride and things are still new to him


----------



## equichick (Feb 28, 2007)

come on guys dont be shy you can tell me what you think but bear in mind he is only a 2 year old


----------

